# Review: Sumatran Mandheling, Gayo Mtn, Rainforest Alliance - Londinium Espresso



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised by this superb Sumatran from Londinium Espresso.

This coffee is a light, crisp, clean, bright coffee, not at all like typical earthy Sumatran's.

I tried this coffee throughout the day and dialled in the grind very quickly, a little finer than usual, almost choking the machine (a Gaggia Classic)

The resulting shot was rich in crema with a clean base

As an espresso this was a great drink, but it stood up to the plate when milk was added, resulting in a smooth, easy to drink base that made you want another, and another, and another.

My wife and our builder both tried this coffee and gave it a huge thumbs up, wanting more later in the day, and enjoyed it second time around too.

Grapefruit (but not tart) notes, a clean lingering finish and crisp on the tongue, this coffee was roasted well (on 18 March), so 10 days on and I think it is at its peak, but will keep trying this to see when it starts to lose its brightness.

This coffee is perfect for when you are looking for something light and accompanies toast & honey very well, but would be lost amongst a fry-up.

This coffee can be ordered from Londinium Espresso using this link

If you're running low and fancy trying something spring-like then give this a crack and let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This coffee continues to impress with another superb extraction today, as good as the one last week. No degradation of quality thus far, which I am really surprised about.

I will also be drinking the Hinduran tomorrow again and aim to put these reviews online tomorrow night.


----------

